# The hardest afghan I ever made !!



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!! 

I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful gift. Your afghan is lovely, and shows such skill and friendship. It's a great pattern to make for a true friend. Exquisite.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks as if you met the challenge splendidly! Wow. That's a beauty!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, no matter how much of a pain it may have been the end results are stunning. Lovely work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan. I bet your friend loved it xx


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for your wonderful comments. There were many times I almost gave up on it telling myself that I could not do it and that I had gotten in way over my head. But I stuck with it and finally got it finished just in time for Christmas. My girlfriend absolutely loved it.

I have thought about making another one but then I remember what I went thru with this one and there is no way !!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's a beautiful gift from the heart and I'm sure your friend will always treasure it


----------



## LadyofLove (Jul 26, 2012)

I would treasure this. It is beautiful.


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow wish I had a friend like you this is stunning.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful afghan !!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning afghan! Looks like you were up to the challenge!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW, it's gorgeous! Amazing work!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

You did a fantastic job, so beautiful


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

A beautiful afghan.


----------



## Dee-D (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful, what a great friend you are and she must be a special friend as well.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is beautiful. I love that color for an afghan.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!!! This is not an afghan. 
It is a WORK OF ART!
You have done a SPECTACULAR job!

My hat's off to you and my ndls are bending their knees and bowing nine times to the "Empress" that you are!:thumbup: 

I know how "challenging" this must have been. It resembles the "Yydrassil Afghan" that I tortured myself with off and on for several months before I frogged it and made something else. Maybe after I finish torturing mself with that confounded "10-St Afghan" I'll try it again. I know it can be done; just maybe not by me.....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful, and thank goodness you stuck it out. It is a signing of your artwork. It's a piece of gorgeous art.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Exquisite afghan, Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have loved this afghan for as long as I can remember. You did a beautiful and fantastic job!

Anita


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That is so exquisite, all the way down to the tiny fringe. What a wonderful friend you are to give such a gift.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous....your time was well worth the effort!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks again for all of your comments. My daughter has wanted one since I finished this one. I keep telling her "some day - maybe"


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


Wow! That is beautiful! You should be proud


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fabulous! I am impressed by your work...full marks to you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## simplyme (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, it's beautiful. Great work.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I always thought patterns like that were made by machine, I had no idea anyone could knit something so amazing.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

you did beautiful work and it is gorgeous. I think I wouldn't want to give it away. I hope your friend appreciates it.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

It is truly wonderful and quite a keepsake for you friend too use and cherish too! she must be a very good friend!! wtg!!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

You did such a great job. Well worth the effort.


----------



## beansmom (Jul 3, 2012)

wow...i hope to be a real knitter like you when i grow up


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG This is truly outstanding. Quite a gift!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous. I would have a hard time parting with it.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

it is very beautiful!


----------



## knitwit29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning....BEAUTIFUL...!!!!! Great work..!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is stunning. Love the color you chose.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh but it is Beautiful!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Well done. Perserverance pays. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Okiefeline2500 (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful! I love trees. I can see why it was challenging, but it's fantastic.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful well done.Your friend will treasure this for life.


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm sure it was a challenge. congrats to you for great job


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful. You tackled a good one. Was that on your bucket list?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous. You are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's just wonderful. Such beautiful work.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It is truly a work of art


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful and well worth the wait.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

It is fabulous!! I made a single tree for a pillow and it was very time consuming - and SO many steps! I cannot imagine making that afghan. I hope your friend loved it!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely spectacular!!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely.you should be proud


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

You did a great job...it turned out beautifully....wish I had a friend that did this for me...family would...but none of them knit....


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like it could be in the tree of life family. they are hard but absolutely gorgeous when they are done. Bless you for your patience and expertise.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

cooljn said:


> Thank you for your wonderful comments. There were many times I almost gave up on it telling myself that I could not do it and that I had gotten in way over my head. But I stuck with it and finally got it finished just in time for Christmas. My girlfriend absolutely loved it.
> 
> I have thought about making another one but then I remember what I went thru with this one and there is no way !!!!!


Truly amazing! I totally understand your feeling about not wanting to make another one. Making it the first time is a challenge, so you plow through. And it makes it that much more special to have made only one. You have a huge amount of patience! I commend you!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Not only is the afghan just outstanding, I am touched by your generosity. Many would have, after struggling so, kept it for themselves. 

I am sure if you make it again, it would surely be easier since you know where the "challenges" are...of course this is coming from someone who would never have been able to complete and would have stopped at my first major challenge.

Exquisite work.


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


This is what I call museum quality knitting - I don't think I could actually use something this beautiful, I would want to hang it in a museum for posterity! Great job!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It was worth your time. Beautiful.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Your afghan is beautiful, well worth the time and effort!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I knit that tree pattern ONCE in a rectangle on the front of a beautiful pullover sweater. So repeating it that many times...AGGHHH! What a challenge. The results are gorgeous
Its a reall winner! Joan 8060


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lynne


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did an outstanding job..I'm sure your friend appreciates the amount of work and time that went into making it...at least you have the picture ..it's beautiful!


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

It was sure worth all the work! You did a beautiful job!!!! It is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

wow, beautiful and what a nice gift


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


It does take a lot of time to "grow" trees...You did a MAGNIFICENT job on the afghan....Pat yourself on the back for it...VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Your afghan is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful work....


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wow..but look at the finished product...exquisite!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Wow this beautifull!!!!! Will you become my best friend?????


cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought this kit a few years ago to make for my husband. He worked in the paper industry for his entire career..... Paper / trees... I started it and had so much trouble I never made it. Now that we are retired, I would love to make it to honor him and his achievements in his career...BUT...
Do you have any advice on following the pattern? Or just getting it done?


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful afghan. Your work is perfect and well worth the time it took to finish it. I did a Tree of Life for our 2 children and their families for Christmas a couple years ago. They are a real treasure and such a reward when they're finished.


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

it is lovely i bet you are proud with it I would noy want to give it away


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Sure is nice!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I can see why it would be the hardest but I applaud you for your perserverence......it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

It's beautiful and you did a wonderful job. Looks very hard to me though. Not sure if I would ever attempt it. I commend you for completing it.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous. Must have been quite the chore keeping track of the rows. Lovely color and beautiful work.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Aah, but it is beautiful


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely worth the effort! Absolutely beautiful. What a luck friend to receive this. Thanks so much for sharing. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought it would be hard to give away too. But when I saw the look on her face when she opened the box, I knew all the time and hard work was more then worth it. She does not knit but she did and still does apprecite what it took to get it done. She still tells me how much she loves it. To me, that is more then I could ever ask for.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Southern Perl said:


> Beautiful. You tackled a good one. Was that on your bucket list?


I did it before I had a bucket list. But if it had been on a list, it is one I would have been glad to make as done.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

What a challenging pattern! Beautifully done. Congratulations!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

cooljn said:


> Thank you for your wonderful comments. There were many times I almost gave up on it telling myself that I could not do it and that I had gotten in way over my head. But I stuck with it and finally got it finished just in time for Christmas. My girlfriend absolutely loved it.
> 
> I have thought about making another one but then I remember what I went thru with this one and there is no way !!!!!


This is truly beautiful. I like to challenge myself by learning a new technique or tackling a difficult pattern. Makes me feel like I have enriched myself. The second time around, what was so challenging is suddenly much easier. Don't be intimidated by what happened when it was new...you are way up on the learning curve. If you would like one for yourself, go ahead and try it..you will be surprised by how fast it works up!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome! I would have had a hard time giving it away.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunning! Congrats on a wonderful accomplishment !


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I have seen this numerous times and really want to make it but not sure I can. You said you would like to make another but then you remember what you went thru and you won't make it. Don't you think that now you have made it the second time will be much easier because of all you have learned from the first one? I just think it is the most beautiful afghan I have ever seen and I still want to try it some day.

Mignon


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

it may have been hard to do, but you did a great job. It is beautiful and I am sure will be treasurered forever.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

slapshotma said:


> I bought this kit a few years ago to make for my husband. He worked in the paper industry for his entire career..... Paper / trees... I started it and had so much trouble I never made it. Now that we are retired, I would love to make it to honor him and his achievements in his career...BUT...
> Do you have any advice on following the pattern? Or just getting it done?


Before I started, I made another copy of the pattern. One that I could mark on instead of the original copy. As I followed the pattern and got a section done, I marked it off so I would not get lost. Even then I got lost a lot. The best thing I can say is just to be patient and read the directions very carefully. And don't do anything until you are 100% sure you understand what the pattern says. Some times I had to read the directions several times before I wa sure what to do and that I had the right section of the trees. Mainly take your time so you make as few mistakes as possible. As my Mother used to tell me, read twice, knit once.

I know if you start again, you will make it this time. Good luck and keep your needles busy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

What a wonderful afghan. It's beautiful.


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

They must be a very dear and valued friend. It is quite lovely. Bet they were thrilled to receive such a lovely gift.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Great tribute to your friendship. Well done


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! It is absolutely beautiful. What a wedding gift that would make! I wonder if the kit is still available.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Beasutiful! My DH is from Columbus IN


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

linzers said:


> cooljn said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your wonderful comments. There were many times I almost gave up on it telling myself that I could not do it and that I had gotten in way over my head. But I stuck with it and finally got it finished just in time for Christmas. My girlfriend absolutely loved it.
> ...


It has been 3 years since I made it. Not sure if the second time would be easier or not. It might feel like the first time all over again. But looking at the pictures and the pattern again - maybe. But it will have to wait until after I get thru the 3 fall craft shows I am going to do. I am working to get as much done for the shows as I can.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Truly unique and beautifully done.


----------



## ruth krasinski (Sep 15, 2011)

i have made this in a smaller version, but this is beautifull would love this pattern but can;t not find it around here in 

nh if you could send just the middle part , with the big tree, wiill even pay for it thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## ruth krasinski (Sep 15, 2011)

i have made this in a smaller version, but this is beautifull would love this pattern but can;t not find it around here in 

nh if you could send just the middle part , with the big tree, wiill even pay for it thanks 
[email protected] tree of life sorry forgot to mention which one , they are a little hard but well worth it


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's very beautiful!! You did a great job!!


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its Grorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! It may have been difficult, but you did a beautiful job and it is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Its very lovely! When it takes a year, it doesn't make one feel like doing 2. However, its a real accomplishment!


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is beautiful,well worth the effort.
Nice work.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

WELL I am soooooo glad she liked it" with all the work you put into it if she haden't jumped for joy I would have picked the darn thing back up and left with it. nice job!


cooljn said:


> I thought it would be hard to give away too. But when I saw the look on her face when she opened the box, I knew all the time and hard work was more then worth it. She does not knit but she did and still does apprecite what it took to get it done. She still tells me how much she loves it. To me, that is more then I could ever ask for.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope your friend treasures your wok of love.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Yes, I saw this in the Mary Maxim Catalog. Boy yours is beautiful, but I would not have the patience to make it. Great job. After all that work, I would keep it for myself :roll:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Well done, beautiful!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Worth it tho, you did a great job, it is so beautiful. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

What a lovely Blue Merle !!!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be your friend! I love the afghan. Wanna make me one?? Ha,ha!
I did a tree on a square for a friend whose step-daughter passed away at 28. Several of us knitted so she could put together a memory afghan for the young woman's mother.
Those trees are challenging. Your afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG how BEAUTIFUL and UNIQUE. You can be sooo proud of this long term work. And, I am sure there are no errors, just trying to find one... hahahaha, no just kidding. Again, absolutely beautiful. Congratulations are in order. Wowwwww. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

cooljn said:


> linzers said:
> 
> 
> > cooljn said:
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Very beautiful; I wouldn't want to part with it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Look on the Lion Brand site. I think they had an afghan called "Yddraggissil" (sp?) that has those trees. There's a baby afghan that has those trees, too.


ruth krasinski said:


> i have made this in a smaller version, but this is beautifull would love this pattern but can;t not find it around here in
> 
> nh if you could send just the middle part , with the big tree, wiill even pay for it thanks
> [email protected]


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

Great job on a beautiful and complicated pattern!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Please don't say that, I purchased the Tree of Life Afghan pattern & wool & it is very similar to the one that you made. I've been trying to work up the nerve to start it & now I'm hesitant. I think I'll try it after Christmas, in the dead of winter when I'm just trying to stay warm.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

a lot of patience and time but it turned out real nice!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kduran (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning. Thanks so much for sharing it. I'd like to knit this for my kidney donner, but it may just be too difficult! I've spent nearly a year knitting much simpler things.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so happy your friend loved your gift. Hopefully, she fully appreciates what you put into it. A work of art, for which you should be very proud.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful afghan you are a true friend.


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!! Lovely work.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG that is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## xeepxit (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoa! You are a GOOD friend! This is spectacular-tree of life pattern?


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful. I started the tree of life afghan about 5 years ago and have not finished it yet. One of these days.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful job! Someone will really appreicate all your hard work!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great heirloom...Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Wow!!! That's truly stunning


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I made that identical afghan for my DD for Christmas this year in a soft sea green. I made it in about a month and have had a shoulder problem ever since! But she love it. I also used the kit from Mary Maxim.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I'm sure they love it.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW! that is beautiful! What a labor of love.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow beautiful work. I've been thinking about doing the baby blanket version on the lion brand web site for a while now but that is gorgeous as an afult afghan. Just might try the baby version soon as a warm up for this one.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

You know, before I ever pulled your pics up, I KNEW it wa the Tree of Life patt!!! LOL
I love the look, but I am not goin' there sister....I would be crazier than I am now if I tried that patt!!! LOL
Yours is fantastic btw.... :thumbup:


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Your afghan is simply gorgeous. I'm sure you feel this is a great achievement. Congratulations!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful full of detail


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

But you kept going and what a beautiful job you did! I am about to start the tree of life afghan and you have given me encouragement. Thanks!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

You made a lovely gift. Congratulations for all your effort.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

ruth krasinski said:


> i have made this in a smaller version, but this is beautifull would love this pattern but can;t not find it around here in
> 
> nh if you could send just the middle part , with the big tree, wiill even pay for it thanks
> [email protected] tree of life sorry forgot to mention which one , they are a little hard but well worth it


The pattern alone is available for $3.99.
http://www.marymaxim.com/twin-trees-afghan-pattern-1.html

The Lion Brand Tree of Life Baby afghan and the larger Tree of Life afghan patterns are free.

The Yggdrasil afghan pattern is available free on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yggdrasil-afghan

The are all lovely and a bit challenging, but quite doeable for any intermediate knitter willing to put in the time and patience. There are quite a few "boring" areas in each pattern.

Congratulations on your "inspiring" project. Beautiful work.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

It is a beauty! I made a similar one with trees and a garden. It also took me a year to make...it was difficult and there were many rows that had to be pulled out and reknitted...but in the end it turned out beautiful...my 45 year old son for whom I made it loves it. His eyes filled with tears when he saw it...I would make another.


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! You did a great job on that afghan!! I saw it in the catalog and knew it was way above my skill level. You did great, and I'm sure your friend treasures it!! Well done! What a great friend you are to do that for her!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I've seen that kit and thought it was beautiful, but it looked like more work than I wanted to take on. Beautiful job!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks stunning.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Really, really nice. Love it.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a stunning afghan!!! Exquisite knitting!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, what fantastic work


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Using markers between the segments is the key to making this easier I found. Without the markers I'd never have been able to do it. As I recall, the pattern also called for markers to be used. Don't be afraid to try it...and yes, there are some "boring" parts to it, but grin and bear it! End result worth it.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow your gift is stunning, fantastic job.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL and I am sure she will appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## jennifer1976 (Aug 10, 2012)

i think you did a wonderful job. i am new here so im still learning. BUT GREAT JOB


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Been looking at pattern and scared to challenge! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! what a wonderful job


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work, looks great.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a beautiful afghan, I can see why it was a challenge, you won!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

It is beautiful! Did your friend just swoon over it?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

This is just beautiful! What a wonderful friend you must have to do this wonderful project for her. Your work is beautiful. I love the color, the fringe, the cables, the motif, EVERYTHING! Wonderful job. I hope she enjoys it as much as I do looking at it. [Tell her I'm jealous. Wish it were for me!]


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh so pretty...and love the neutral gray color you choose..


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a work of art - you are very, very clever and PATIENT !!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Your afghan is so beautiful and gorgeous!!! I just love it! Thank you for sharing, I found the pattern on Amazon.


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


that made for a beautiful gift-I love it. I doubt I could handle that. Kudos Joanne


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Very inspiring! In this day of 'instant' and 'quick' your persaverance is commendable. The results are beautiful.


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Love the color and the tree pattern is lovely;great job


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Wow! It is absolutely beautiful. What a wedding gift that would make! I wonder if the kit is still available.


Yes it is still available thru Mary Maxim.


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey, wish I could do that. It is too beautiful for words.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

ruth krasinski said:


> i have made this in a smaller version, but this is beautifull would love this pattern but can;t not find it around here in
> 
> nh if you could send just the middle part , with the big tree, wiill even pay for it thanks
> [email protected]


I would love to but that would be so hard. It is 118 lines long and each line has from 9 to 33 different stitches. The complete pattern is available thu Mary Maxim for $3.99.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Your work is AMAZING! It worth all the time you have put it in ,it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Purlieebee (Jun 24, 2012)

WOW!! You did a BEAUTIFUL job! Way to go!


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

When I first got the kit and took a good look at page after page of the pattern, I about passed out. What in the world had I been thinking and what had I gotten myself into. But to all of you who have said you would love to do this afghan but are scared or it is way above your knitting skills or said just plain no way you would event think about trying it, I say go for it! You might surprise yourself. Just be very patient and take your time. Enjoy the challenge and don't give up no matter how long it takes you or how many times you have to rip out a section and try it again. In the end, you will be proud of yourself for facing what you thought to be impossible. I did and I am proud of myself. But most of all, my BFF loves it !! It was so worth all the time and the hard work it took.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's Wonderful!!!! Your work is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow!!!! I'll never live long enough to be that good or have that much patience.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

your afghan is absolutely elegant!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah, Tree of Life. I've downloaded the pattern, but that's as far as I've gotten. Nice, nice work.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

you did a very beautiful job. see what happens when you keep up the very good work, you end up with something that is beautiful


----------



## knitwhitcomfort (Aug 5, 2012)

the detail is awsome


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

FAB-U-LOUS!!!!!! A treasure for years to come.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

It is stunning well worth the challenge. I hope your friend appreciated it?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your amazing gift of love stitched in every stitch. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh My, that is a beautiful afghan. Your really did a splendid job. I love it.


cooljn said:


> I made this afghan for my best friend for Christmas about 3 years ago. It took me almost a year. And to say it was a challenge, is putting it mildly !!!
> 
> I got it as a kit from Mary Maxim. It is called Twin Trees Afghan.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I can understand the work that went into this Afghan. I made a cushion cover with the twin trees as the centre pattern. It was complicated enough doing it once on each side. You certainly produced a work of art. :thumbup:


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow!!! Absolutely gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

now that is what i call a labour of love. it si beautiful. very well done for sticking to it. you must be very patient.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

So gorgeous! Love your color choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Such a nice gift. That person is very fortunate to have you for a friend.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would think that the second afghan would be easier than the first because you would be familiar with the directions.


----------



## Mary G Springfield MO (Apr 19, 2012)

What a work of art and I'm sure your friend will treasure it.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your afghan is truly a work of art. I can't imagine following all those charts at once. What an accomplishment!
So glad you are still friends after knitting such a beautiful gift. I once made a complicated aran afghan and left it with an old lover, idiot that I am. Never saw it or him again


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

stunning pattern.... fabulous job. It's nice when your gift was appreciated so much.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Well, it is absolutely beautiful and so sweet of you to give it away. Truly a labor of love. :thumbup:


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe that is one of the prettiest afghans I have seen. Marvelous work and I can see where it would keep you wide awake staying up with the pattern! Lucky friend!


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

How do I delete a second post?


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

You edit your post ... you can't delete but you can delete the words in the second post and just say deleted or something. You can't delete it entirely.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank You for your help...I spent way too much time trying to get the second reply off. It seems like my lap top is slow so I don't think it went through so I send it again.....Now I know!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW!!! It's beartiful.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Nancie E. Is that a piano sidewalk on your avatar?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! You should be proud to call it your's!


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Your hard work paid off!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I love it -- work of art.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oh so pretty...and love the neutral gray color you choose..


The color in the picture came out gray but the yarn color is sage green. The actual afghan color is beautiful.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! Lovely work!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning, lots of work there and you did a fabulous job of it. She will treasure it Im sure.


----------



## toots45 (Aug 3, 2012)

That is the prettiest shawl I have ever seen! You should be very proud. Can you share the pattern? Gosh, just so beautiful.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

First I want you to know that it is beautiful and your friend is a lucky person.
That is a pattern I would love to do someday. I don't know now if I should attempt it. Why is it so difficult? Did you write each row down as you went along? I know it looks hard but if you have a minute, please let me know what you found the most difficult.
KathyM


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Southern Perl ("KathyM"); it's a pattern I've always wanted to make, I think it is so beautiful, but I'd also like to know what was the most difficult part. Thanks.


----------

